

The Djen of Django - Our in progress book about Django. - shabda
http://github.com/agiliq/djenofdjango

======
sushi
Hey shabda, nice work. I have been following your blog posts to learn django
as well. They are great resource for django noobs. The initial chapters of
this book pretty look good.

~~~
shabda
Thanks. Most of the writing is being done by <http://github.com/tuxcanfly>
though. Please use the book and leave feedback.

------
doppel
It looks very promising. One thing that I think is often neglected is how to
properly modify the admin interface to make it useful for all the little
things you want to do. The admin interface is really useful and helps you get
started fast, but it's a lot harder to grok and modify than models, forms and
"vanilla" objects.

~~~
jdunck
Check out this post: [http://brandonkonkle.com/blog/2010/oct/4/django-admin-
custom...](http://brandonkonkle.com/blog/2010/oct/4/django-admin-
customization-examples/)

------
markstahler
Agileiq has done a lot of great things for Django already. Keep up the great
work. Your blog and code on GitHub is truly appreciated.

~~~
shabda
Its Agiliq. :)

(We were Uswaretech earlier.)

